# Tesco Scottish Porridge Oats!!



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have just got a few bags of Tescos scottish porridge oats today and i was wondering what is the best times to consume them and the best way to prepare them?

I am trying to gain some lean muscle and but size on but also stay tonned!!

I have been eating quick oats but i dont think they are a good source of protein for me, i went trough about 3 or 4 a day last year of the syrup one and a gut started to appear could that be the amout of sugar in them?

Also how mant grams of oats does one need? and how many times a day? milk or water? i hear people say i should soak the oats in water before i eat them, someone please lead me down the right path...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate oats are CARBS for a start not protein.

I wouldnt eat more than 100 grammes of any carbs at one sitting and TBH l would only eat oats in the morning, with milk.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Is this post a joke post?

IF its carbs ur on bout i have 90 grams of oats with milk morning and maybe during the day if i bulkijng and need the extra calories


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

mate, put 60 gs in a bowl add half skimmed milk & water., about 200 mls of each, micro for 3 mins, add a banana, blueberries or raspberries , a good slug of honey & a pinch of ground cinnemen . delish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate oats are CARBS for a start not protein.
> 
> I wouldnt eat more than 100 grammes of any carbs at one sitting and TBH l would only eat oats in the morning, with milk.


I'll second that, I have 70g of those oats with my morning shake (70g whey)

Add some peanut butter too. Skimmed milk as well


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got a few bags of Tescos scottish porridge oats today and i was wondering what is the best times to consume them and the best way to prepare them?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you research a bit more particularly around diets...the site has tons of threads you could read on to learn more on training, diet, basics of building muscle etc.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I blend 90g into my morning shake with 60g whey, 300ml milk and a banana.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

My bad!!!!!!!!

so i should only stick with it in the morning then yeah, I really need a good meal plan as i dont really have a clue about this side of things, also i am not a very big eater and i know i need to be in order to gain, i am 12 stone at the moment.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mitch6689 said:


> I blend 90g into my morning shake with 60g whey, 300ml milk and a banana.


How the fu*k any of you do this is beyond me....

I take my hat off to anyone who can chug that down.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys i feel rather silly now!!!

:blush:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Thanks for the responses guys i feel rather silly now!!!
> 
> :blush:


Dont feel silly...nobody is born with knowledge...people learn...key is to research, learn stuff, play around with various diets, workout programs etc and find what works best for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Thanks for the responses guys i feel rather silly now!!!
> 
> :blush:


All here to help buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Thanks for the responses guys i feel rather silly now!!!
> 
> :blush:


You should feel like a total bell end mate TBH but were here to help and we all have to learn somewhere...

Luckily you have found a GREAT place for advice and help...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually there's a fair amount of protein in oats if you read the packet, but they are a carb source first and foremost.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> You should feel like a total bell end mate TBH but were here to help and we all have to learn somewhere...
> 
> Luckily you have found a GREAT place for advice and help...


Haha great i like the honesty!!

Thanks thats why i am here.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Haha great i like the honesty!!
> 
> Thanks thats why i am here.


Good man....and welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Actually there's a fair amount of protein in oats if you read the packet, but they are a carb source first and foremost.


True, per 100g you'll get around 10g of Protein and around 60g of carbs. Rest being fibre and fats


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob1184 said:


> True, per 100g you'll get around 10g of Protein and around 60g of carbs. Rest being fibre and fats


It can hardly be construed as a good source tho mate can it for gods sake...

We can all be pedantic if we like but in all my years of training and being on this forum that is the first time l have ever heard the words oats and protein linked in the same sentance....

Not aimed at you mate BTW..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> It can hardly be construed as a good source tho mate can it for gods sake...
> 
> We can all be pedantic if we like but in all my years of training and being on this forum that is the first time l have ever heard the words oats and protein linked in the same sentance....
> 
> Not aimed at you mate BTW..


Oh I agree mate, I've never looked upon oats as a protein source. Jebus, I'd have a different reflection in the mirror if I did lol.

Just backing up what the other guy said about protein being in oats


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> How the fu*k any of you do this is beyond me....
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone who can chug that down.


I really don't mind it.

Use unflavoured. Just pour it into a jug and neck it from that.

20 seconds and it's gone!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I bled mine up in a shake aswell but only about 50g.

I eat them with natural yogurt too.

Ooh and I but the pikey tesco value ones as the nutritional info on the pack is the same as the posh ones and I got sh1tloads for £3 from what I remember:thumbup1:


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

some times with nat yogurt and honey...lush


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got a few bags of Tescos scottish porridge oats today and i was wondering what is the best times to consume them and the best way to prepare them?
> 
> ...


Best time to eat oats , for solid results: while you have furious sex .

Second best , mornings and one to 1 1/2 hours before training.Start at about one gram x kg and adjust from there: add or reduce, if gains stall, or if you get too much fat.

nobody can ghive the right number, because there isn't one....

Same for milk or water, see how you react to milk, water is a lean option.Row oats it's another option still.One or two time a day is a sensible option, but some people live exclusively on them , virtually, for carbs.

good luck

edit: no valuable proteins on oats, no matter what's printed on the packet: biologigal value is close to nought. Move those Proteins to the carbs total, to keep track of cals, or count them as a top up over your 2 grams X kg bodyweight of quality protein. It's a waste of time , anyway, just do not count them. The fats are quite good, balanced


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> How the fu*k any of you do this is beyond me....
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone who can chug that down.


I use the ultra-fine oats from bulk powders. Throw a couple of scoops in the blender with a pint of milk, add some choc cookies whey powder and a banana. Spin it all up for a minute and you get a nice thick but smooth shake.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I use mornflake superfast oats from Asda, among the other brands. This is a lovely fine texture on it's own, with a sweetish aftertaste. For a treat, I mix some dark cacao in , with some molasses sugar ( 5-10%) , that's a treat that beat every dessert, for me. I do not like too sweet , sickly sweet stuff.

Or , when extra cals arent a problem, I mix currants and brasil nuts in: heavenly.

Or sultanas/raisins + fennel seeds when I cook it. No sugar .Fennel seed act as a natural sweetener


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your still all dirty bastards IMO !!


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

oats are a great source of carbs, but if you are think they are a good source of protien i think you need to do some research mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone else get really bloated of the oats?

Been having them every morn and an hour before gym time and i feel it!?


----------

